# Critique this Lamancha Buckling



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Critique this buckling! I've had his sire critiqued previously, but the breeder finally sent me some good pics of him and his mother as well, so let's see what you folks say! Buckling was born March 19th. Can provide extra pics of kid and dam (including foreudder pics) on request.

*Triple C Cheeky Monkey*

















*Dam: Triple C Yellow Rose* 4th Freshener, has had triplets every freshening (12 kids in four years! Wow!)

















*Sire: Heart Mt Northern Knight*









*Sire's Dam: Becca's Harlequin Bahama*


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

there aren't pictures! 

4/23/2015-I see them now!


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I had the pics under links rather than out in the open, but I'll change that. :-D


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Buckling:
He's still young, and the picture angle isn't the greatest but:

Pros:
-Adorable head 
-Nice jaw length
-Neck length is pretty good
-I bet he's got a good brisket
-Really nice, smooth shoulder assembly
-Sharp withers
-Nice legs
-Good depth in heart girth
-Fairly smooth, level topline
-Good body capacity
-Good body length
-Good rump length
-Smooth hindquarter assembly
-Nice width in between hocks
-Even rump width


Cons:
-Could use a tad more neck length
-Needs a tad more depth in rear barrel
-Topline could be a bit smoother

Overall, he's a gorgeous buckling!

His dam is absolutely gorgeous, and her udder even more so. REALLY nice body on that girl! And only ever triplets?? Wow, some really good genetics there 
And of course, his sire is stunning as well


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's another shot of the buckling, might be a little better.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

His back is a little down hill
His face is adorable. 
Back legs could be longer
His back legs look hocked out just a tad bit.
Front legs could be straighter.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Other then the steep rump, I dont see anything to obviously wrong with him. Does look like he toes out a bit in the front but I really like his front leg placement (directly under his shoulders). Give his a nice powerful front end.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

He's uphill. Got good dairy character. Front legs should be straighter, rump is a bit steep. But he's a beauty


----------

